# Weekend Cookery Courses



## lonelyplanet (15 Dec 2019)

Hi,
 Currently looking at weekend cookery courses in Ireland for my wife. She is a good cook but always looking for inspiration from books and cookery programs on TV. Anyway wondering if anyone here has any feedback on short cookery courses in Ireland.

Thanks


----------



## DeeKie (16 Dec 2019)

Cook academy and Balymaloe


----------



## Leper (16 Dec 2019)

Why not do a cookery course yourself also?


----------



## RedOnion (16 Dec 2019)

What kind of budget have you got in mind?

Dunbrody house run fabulous courses, and you could turn it into a night away.
Similarly with the Tannery.


----------



## Purple (16 Dec 2019)

Leper said:


> Why not do a cookery course yourself also?


Did you not read his post? He has a wife.


----------



## Leper (16 Dec 2019)

Purple said:


> Did you not read his post? He has a wife.



So what!


----------



## Purple (16 Dec 2019)

Leper said:


> So what!


Does he ask her to get involved in his hobbies?


----------



## Purple (16 Dec 2019)

On a more serious note; This is a list of the top 10 Cookery Schools in Ireland (as rated by somebody).
I find that TV, YouTube and d'inter-web are the best sources for cookery lessons, especially if you are looking for inspiration rather than skills.


----------



## dereko1969 (16 Dec 2019)

Can't recommend any personally but Eventbrite often have cookery courses listed, might be worth looking there. Not in Ireland but a mate of mine did a course in Hugh Fearnly-Wittingstall's place and thought it was amazing.


----------



## Firefly (16 Dec 2019)

Highly recommend : https://www.nevenmaguire.com/index.php/cookery-school/about-cookery-school


----------



## Purple (16 Dec 2019)

Firefly said:


> Highly recommend : https://www.nevenmaguire.com/index.php/cookery-school/about-cookery-school


That I would like to do.


----------



## Firefly (16 Dec 2019)

Purple said:


> That I would like to do.


It was really very good. Neven is a gent too. We got a tour inside the kitchen & also out the back to his pollytunnels. Great set up & a real success story as it's really quite far from anywhere..


----------



## lonelyplanet (19 Dec 2019)

Thanks for the replies...wouldn’t mind doing course myself but I am a bacon and cabbage chef and she is more interested in haute cuisine...will check out neven maguire


----------



## Leper (19 Dec 2019)

@andaluciacookingschool  - I did a  cookery learning stint there a few years ago and found it good. Even if you have just a few words of Spanish it will be an unforgettable experience They have one/two/three days courses and longer. There are cheap flights available in early 2020 and the school offers accommodation also.


----------



## Black Sheep (2 Jan 2020)

Is there no end to your talents. Cooking in Spanish!


----------



## bigjoe_dub (15 Jan 2020)

check out the Tannery cooking school in Dungarvan.  they have a town house for accommodation as well.


----------



## MrEarl (16 Jan 2020)

Hello, 

If you can get to Dublin and fancy something slightly different, check out Saba restaurant - they do occasional cooking classes which are supposed to be great.


----------

